# Mini Tiller Console



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Also when I say in front of the grab bar I mean towards the stern.
Other missed key detail: I want to have a door in it to wire electronics and such. What is a good approach to this?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2020)

This one is being made of core and glass right now.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 114976
> View attachment 114978
> 
> This one is being made of core and glass right now.


That looks awesome. If I’m not a fiberglasser like yourself, do you presume starboard would be ok? I have heard it takes drills and screws great.

I don’t want to use aluminum as it gets really hot.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Although if you do think aluminum is a better way to go than the starboard and I can’t weld, how could I make it. Mine would be a little different from boat brains. It’s almost like a center console as it will mount to the ground and on top will be the “dash”. Inside will be wiring and such.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2020)

You could build a fine mini console from starboard. It takes a little learning to make a nice part but can be worked like wood. Holds screws very well. Doesn’t glue well though. There is a way to get it to glue up but it involves a torch and I’m not sure you can polish out the area afterwords to look good.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

What's your budget? King Starboard is pretty easy to work with. Different thicknesses and colors. Cuts easily and edges can be filed. You can't use caulk on it, though, so your tolerances would have to be very tight. Boatoutfitters.com does custom work with Starboard. Might be worth getting a quote from them. Another alternative is to have a local fabrication shop make one out of aluminum (could also be powder coated to match boat). They don't get too hot and would be lighter than comparable Starboard.

Or you could commission BoatBrains to build a composite one to your specs and ship it to you. Adding a hinged door for access shouldn't be difficult with any material or you can add a drop-in hatch cover.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> You could build a fine mini console from starboard. It takes a little learning to make a nice part but can be worked like wood. Holds screws very well. Doesn’t glue well though. There is a way to get it to glue up but it involves a torch and I’m not sure you can polish out the area afterwords to look good.


Thanks for the tips. I wonder if I used screws and then silicone sealant on the inside of the box it would be ok. To make a door on the console how would I do that? I would prefer it to be watertight but it’s not crucial.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Thanks for the tips. I wonder if I used screws and then silicone sealant on the inside of the box it would be ok. To make a door on the console how would I do that? I would prefer it to be watertight but it’s not crucial.


All good questions, I don’t work with the stuff enough to give further advise lol! Silicone won’t stick though! Any glueing, there is a procedure that mist be followed.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Zika said:


> What's your budget? King Starboard is pretty easy to work with. Different thicknesses and colors. Cuts easily and edges can be filed. You can't use caulk on it, though, so your tolerances would have to be very tight. Boatoutfitters.com does custom work with Starboard. Might be worth getting a quote from them. Another alternative is to have a local fabrication shop make one out of aluminum (could also be powder coated to match boat). They don't get too hot and would be lighter than comparable Starboard.
> 
> Or you could commission BoatBrains to build a composite one to your specs and ship it to you. Adding a hinged door for access shouldn't be difficult with any material or you can add a drop-in hatch cover.


Well my budget is whatever is least expensive with the best function. I’m not sure how much something would cost of the sorts but from what I calculated with starboard I could do it for sub $200.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2020)

I’d be around $250-$300 depending on what your wants/needs are for a cored FRP console plus shipping. Color would be pure white and gelcoat.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> All good questions, I don’t work with the stuff enough to give further advise lol! Silicone won’t stick though! Any glueing, there is a procedure that mist be followed.


Could you do it in black or olive? The boat is camo so I feel like white stands out too much. You seem like you know what you’re doing so maybe I will end up leaving this job to you lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Could you do it in black or olive? The boat is camo so I feel like white stands out too much. You seem like you know what you’re doing so maybe I will end up leaving this job to you lol.


I could, is it a tin boat?


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Indeed, hence the name. It's actually a cool little project. It's a welded jon boat that I am converting into a shallow water skiff. Planning on putting a poling platform on the back of her.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> I could, is it a tin boat?


I think I have decided to try and do this thing myself. I guarantee I'll need you for tips lol. What's the glueing technique you were talking about for starboard.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Great price for a custom box,pm you dimensions for coffin box and quote?


Boatbrains said:


> I’d be around $250-$300 depending on what your wants/needs are for a cored FRP console plus shipping. Color would be pure white and gelcoat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2020)

Charles Hadley said:


> Great price for a custom box,pm you dimensions for coffin box and quote?


Yeah man!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> I think I have decided to try and do this thing myself. I guarantee I'll need you for tips lol. What's the glueing technique you were talking about for starboard.


That is a question for @Smackdaddy53! He’ll chime i here now and explain it.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

Starboard is great but it's tricky to work with. It's super slippery. So when making a mark things want to move around. It cuts and routers easily and takes screws well, but doesn't sand very well. I've heard of a flame technique for smoothing edges, but never tried it.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Devrep, that's a well designed skiff my friend, it looks awesome. To the op: build it yourself. Your over thinking this. Use some nice 1/2 lumber, build the box like a bird house construction, then lay glass matt over it with poly resin. You can pick up all the materials at a home improvement store . They may even have topside paint from rustoleum or you ratglecan ut with leaves and camo it like your boat. Rustoleum has the camo colors in aerosol..good luck! 

Michael


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Devrep, that's a well designed skiff my friend, it looks awesome. To the op: build it yourself. Your over thinking this. Use some nice 1/2 lumber, build the box like a bird house construction, then lay glass matt over it with poly resin. You can pick up all the materials at a home improvement store . They may even have topside paint from rustoleum or you ratglecan ut with leaves and camo it like your boat. Rustoleum has the camo colors in aerosol..good luck!
> 
> Michael


Alright i'm a novice when it comes to fiberglass, but, I like the idea. Seems like a fun project. When I say novice I mean I've never done it before. First off, what exactly do I need(type/brand of resin, type/brand of mat, etc.). Second, what type of lumber is best suited for the job. I think the best tiller console I've seen is mangoman's. I want to make mine very similar to that for reference. You are right though, I'm overthinking this.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

chiphill said:


> Starboard is great but it's tricky to work with. It's super slippery. So when making a mark things want to move around. It cuts and routers easily and takes screws well, but doesn't sand very well. I've heard of a flame technique for smoothing edges, but never tried it.
> 
> View attachment 115076


What is that that you made?


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> What is that that you made?


That is a little box for fuel fill, filter and vent on a Whaler.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I dont know where you are or if I am allowed to say exact products but here goes. I'd say home depot because that's what I am familiar with. You'll want 1/2" plywood, the smoother the better (sand ply). Use regular tools and screws to assemble your box or console. You can leave a door or build in two halves to glass the inside if you choose. If it's just for switches and off the floor I probably wouldn't worry about the inside to much, you could even use your switch holes to pour catalyzed resin and rotate the part to cover the inside. As far as the rest of the supplies go th the paint department. Grab bondo brand resin, there fiberglass cloth, chip brushes, mixing container with measurements on it, disp. gloves, dust mask, stir sticks, sandpaper, highbuild primer in a spray can, then paint. I would say any depot would have camo colors in stock so you can rattle can camo to match your boat or in some stores near water you may find rustoleum topside paint. That's more of a preference, you dont have to paint it. I may have forgot something feel free to add to the list if anyone can think of something. After you grab all your stuff let me know and I will give you the how too...


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

HOMEDEPOT:
1/2" or 3/8" plywood 
Bondo fiberglass resin 
Bondo fiberglass cloth
Mixing bucket with measurements
Chip brushes
Disposable gloves
Sandpaper - several grits 60,or 80,120,220 can use power tools
Dust mask
Stir sticks
High build primer (spray can)
Finish paint spray or topside quart. 
Clear coat if you want over spray paint, not for topside brush and tip method.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Got it all added up online to see. It's a whole lot less expensive. How much resin and cloth do I need? Is 1 quart and 8 sq. feet fine?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Got it all added up online to see. It's a whole lot less expensive. How much resin and cloth do I need? Is 1 quart and 8 sq. feet fine?


If using wood, you just need enough cloth to cover the wood and protect it. I’m not a fan of box store resins though but it will work. A qt of resin should be more than enough to do the project with provided you only mix the amount needed minimizing waste.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> If using wood, you just need enough cloth to cover the wood and protect it. I’m not a fan of box store resins though but it will work. A qt of resin should be more than enough to do the project with provided you only mix the amount needed minimizing waste.


Is there something I am mixing the resin with? Or is it just to thin it out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Is there something I am mixing the resin with? Or is it just to thin it out.


Methyl ethyl ketone peroxide
IE: catalyst/hardener


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Methyl ethyl ketone peroxide
> IE: catalyst/hardener


Oh that must be key. Is there a formula for hardener to resin I could use when mixing/measuring?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Oh that must be key. Is there a formula for hardener to resin I could use when mixing/measuring?


Now I feel like your trollin’! Yes, if you buy the box store stuff it should come with instructions.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> Now I feel like your trollin’! Yes, if you buy the box store stuff it should come with instructions.


Thanks to you and Mike for helping me out with this. I'll post pictures and update you once I get started.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Here is what I did for a panel using a uv resistant HDPV plastic/polymer like King Starboard is made of; If you look for uv resistant HDPV you will find it at half the price of Starboard, It is the exact same thing. You may not need a lot of area to mount what you are trying to mount but I only needed this narrow strip. I used stainless U-Bolts to fasten it to bar, that way I could angle it to whatever position worked best. I also got a 55 qt Lifetime ice chest from Walmart, originally intended to use as an ice chest for fish but I needed storage and I never keep that much fish so I am using it for dry storage. It will totally hold everything, it keeps everything dry and there is enough room for heavy duty rain gear and waders. I use a 45 qt Yeti for a casting platform and cold food and beverages. I have a 30 can Ozark Trail soft ice chest I use for fish that I will eat.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Snakesurf said:


> Here is what I did for a panel using a uv resistant HDPV plastic/polymer like King Starboard is made of; If you look for uv resistant HDPV you will find it at half the price of Starboard, It is the exact same thing. You may not need a lot of area to mount what you are trying to mount but I only needed this narrow strip. I used stainless U-Bolts to fasten it to bar, that way I could angle it to whatever position worked best. I also got a 55 qt Lifetime ice chest from Walmart, originally intended to use as an ice chest for fish but I needed storage and I never keep that much fish so I am using it for dry storage. It will totally hold everything, it keeps everything dry and there is enough room for heavy duty rain gear and waders. I use a 45 qt Yeti for a casting platform and cold food and beverages. I have a 30 can Ozark Trail soft ice chest I use for fish that I will eat.
> View attachment 115504
> View attachment 115506


Nice setup. How did you wire it?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

The box store stuff will work fine for what you are doing. I wouldn't recommend building or even patching something that would be structural. That being said, your resin will have the hardener in it. Just pour what you want and add the drips according to the directions on the can. Like @Boatbrains said, you just need enough to cover the wood. It is just there to make it water tight and prevent cracks between joints of wood. When you get the stuff let us know and we can help you with any questions. Post a pick and I can try and help you design it if you need.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> The box store stuff will work fine for what you are doing. I wouldn't recommend building or even patching something that would be structural. That being said, your resin will have the hardener in it. Just pour what you want and add the drips according to the directions on the can. Like @Boatbrains said, you just need enough to cover the wood. It is just there to make it water tight and prevent cracks between joints of wood. When you get the stuff let us know and we can help you with any questions. Post a pick and I can try and help you design it if you need.


Ok. Thank you so much. I have a picture of what I want to do and I will also make a drawing. That would be a huge help.
here.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> Here is what I did for a panel using a uv resistant HDPV plastic/polymer like King Starboard is made of; If you look for uv resistant HDPV you will find it at half the price of Starboard, It is the exact same thing. You may not need a lot of area to mount what you are trying to mount but I only needed this narrow strip. I used stainless U-Bolts to fasten it to bar, that way I could angle it to whatever position worked best. I also got a 55 qt Lifetime ice chest from Walmart, originally intended to use as an ice chest for fish but I needed storage and I never keep that much fish so I am using it for dry storage. It will totally hold everything, it keeps everything dry and there is enough room for heavy duty rain gear and waders. I use a 45 qt Yeti for a casting platform and cold food and beverages. I have a 30 can Ozark Trail soft ice chest I use for fish that I will eat.
> View attachment 115504
> View attachment 115506



Where did you gt that mesh bag on your grab bar? I as looking for something like that.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

PG350 said:


> Where did you gt that mesh bag on your grab bar? I as looking for something like that.


Looks like its from tackle webs.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Please excuse my horrible drawing skills.
Anyways, those are the measurements Mike.
10" across the rail
29" high without the bar
41" high with the bar
12" wide
7" wide on the sides
mounting a 6" by 5" gps flush on there
switch panel will be on the front above the hatch


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Looks like its from tackle webs.


Lol, I was on my phone in a bright room and missed that.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

The Tackeweb was bought at FTU in Houston but I actually found it cheaper at Tackle Direct. The wires for the Garmin are just tie wrapped to the grab bar post then I used a floor cable cover to run it to where the battery is on the deck but I used SS screws instead of depending on the adhesive.

https://www.tackledirect.com/tackle...55Yhxo-PiI1r8aWXT8U2Nqh2rQZs_B-RoCDjYQAvD_BwE

https://www.homedepot.com/p/UT-Wire...ector-for-Floor-in-Grey-UTW-CPL5-GY/305038456


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

I just got news from salt marsh skiffs that their tiller console is 17” high by 11” wide. That seems tiny.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

With some thinking, I might go an entirely different route. I found sabine skiff's tiller console and love it. I think fish on fabrications would be able to make it but we will see.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Or, you could always ask Brian to fabricate one, instead of ripping his design


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

POCtied said:


> Or, you could always ask Brian to fabricate one, instead of ripping his design


Who’s Brian?
I emailed Sabine sales for this actually if that’s what your referring to. I enailed both to see if they could do it. My only worry is that Sabine’s would be very expensive.
EDIT: never mind the person from Sabine I emailed was a guy named Brian.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Who’s Brian?
> I emailed Sabine sales for this actually if that’s what your referring to. I emailed both to see if they could do it. My only worry is that Sabine’s would be very expensive.


Well he responded and said he wouldn't do it which I completely understand.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

There is nowhere to grab on that console anyways.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

PG350 said:


> There is nowhere to grab on that console anyways.


somewhere directly under the trim tab control looks a lot like a good place to grab


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

That looks like a lunchbox handle.  skiffs need big aluminum tubing. Lol.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

brilliant


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

I got FishOn fabrications to do it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> With some thinking, I might go an entirely different route. I found sabine skiff's tiller console and love it. I think fish on fabrications would be able to make it but we will see.
> View attachment 115746
> View attachment 115748
> View attachment 115748
> ...


You can go in the "Edit" mode of that reply and delete some of those extra pics.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Backwater said:


> You can go in the "Edit" mode of that reply and delete some of those extra pics.


Oh lord. Sorry about that. Had no idea. Was figuring out how to post pictures and I must’ve uploaded them a million times.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Here it is. Whats the best paint to use for this?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Honestly powder coating would be the best and most durable. You spent that kind of mo eyes to have it made, and it's beautiful by the way. 

That being said if you need to save some duckets, definitely without a doubt use a self etching primer. You can get this In a rattle can. Then topcoat with a durable enamel. 

Let me know if you are trying to match something or need prep advice, or talking off the ledge. "You can do it" goodluck, Michael


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Honestly powder coating would be the best and most durable. You spent that kind of mo eyes to have it made, and it's beautiful by the way.
> 
> That being said if you need to save some duckets, definitely without a doubt use a self etching primer. You can get this In a rattle can. Then topcoat with a durable enamel.
> 
> Let me know if you are trying to match something or need prep advice, or talking off the ledge. "You can do it" goodluck, Michael


At this point I think I just want something to do. I'll definitely try the self etching primer. Thank you for the help.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Got her painted using your recommendations mike. The primer was great.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks great bud, glad you used the primer. It actually chemically bites. It should serve you well!


----------

